
The Privacy Threat from Always-On Microphones Like the Amazon Echo - dpflan
https://www.aclu.org/blog/privacy-technology/privacy-threat-always-microphones-amazon-echo
======
phoneboy
We need the regulate the platforms. They all need to start implementing
client-side processing if they want to do processing.

